# Jan 2007 Goals



## GFR (Aug 22, 2006)

I was back home last week and seeing all the old friends inspired me to get ripped and quit all my vices. It was sad to hear all the excuses as to why my old crew is fat or addicted to booze and/or tobacco...it reminded me that I once was in good shape, healthy and had no vices at all.

Here are my goals for Jan 30 2007.

WT: Now 258....by then 230
Booze: Now 3x a week....Started AA yesterdsay and hope to never look back
Tobacco: I quit chewing 6 days ago...it's a bitch but I feel great
Diet: No Fast food ever!!!! No crazy diets just good healthy food and clean eating.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2006)

good luck with your goals!


----------



## Yanick (Aug 22, 2006)

i wish you good luck with all that. eventually down the road i plan on giving up my vices but for now i feel that i'm young and i can get away with some of them here and there and enjoy myself.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 22, 2006)

Good luck Foreman.. Those are some big feats to put aside, especially with the addictive nature of each.

I aswell gotta slow down on the booze.... but it is summer.


----------



## NeilPearson (Aug 22, 2006)

Yanick said:


> i wish you good luck with all that. eventually down the road i plan on giving up my vices but for now i feel that i'm young and i can get away with some of them here and there and enjoy myself.



Much easier to give them up now than it will be to give them up later.

Besides, why would you want to waste your best muscle building years to vices.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 22, 2006)

NeilPearson said:


> Besides, why would you want to waste your best muscle building years to vices.



2 reasons:

1. I've found that life isn't ALL about being big, or being strong. Sure it can help out, but there is much more to life than sitting around eating fuckin boiled chicken with brown rice and broccoli all day. I've been there before and noticed that life sort of passes right by as you're too scared of gaining a bit of fat to go out to eat/have a drink with your friends.

2. Its not like i smoke crack, sniff crystal meth/coke w/e. I smoke pot and drink. I'm in college and having fun going out, meeting girls, getting hammered etc. i want those crazy stories to tell people when i'm older of waking up at a bus stop, not knowing how you got there lol.

EDIT: Oh and btw, its not like i eat like shit all the time or i don't work out. I do what i have to do in the gym and eat healthy b/c i can't go back to a complete couch potato way of life anymore. i am just trying to find that perfect balance in my life between all the different 'departments' (lifting, dieting, money, girls, friends, school, career etc) if you will that will allow me to live a happy and fulfilled life.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2006)

> i want those crazy stories to tell people when i'm older of waking up at a bus stop, not knowing how you got there lol.



hey...I did that!  I woke up in coney island though and i was on the F train.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 22, 2006)

Yanick said:


> 2 reasons:
> 
> 1. I've found that life isn't ALL about being big, or being strong. Sure it can help out, but there is much more to life than sitting around eating fuckin boiled chicken with brown rice and broccoli all day. I've been there before and noticed that life sort of passes right by as you're too scared of gaining a bit of fat to go out to eat/have a drink with your friends.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yanick (Aug 22, 2006)

P-funk said:


> hey...I did that!  I woke up in coney island though and i was on the F train.



Exactly dude!

i remember all those stories you told me at lunch in the ACT lunchroom that had me rolling (like that time your friend shit on his neighbors lawn or someshit cause he was hammered, lol)


----------



## fufu (Aug 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I was back home last week and seeing all the old friends inspired me to get ripped and quit all my vices. It was sad to hear all the excuses as to why my old crew is fat or addicted to booze and/or tobacco...it reminded me that I once was in good shape, healthy and had no vices at all.
> 
> Here are my goals for Jan 30 2007.
> 
> ...



Attainable goals, all of them. You can do it!


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Good luck Foreman. You have a tough personality so I know you can do it. Just remember to replace all the negative shit with something good like sex.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I was back home last week and seeing all the old friends inspired me to get ripped and quit all my vices. It was sad to hear all the excuses as to why my old crew is fat or addicted to booze and/or tobacco...it reminded me that I once was in good shape, healthy and had no vices at all.
> 
> Here are my goals for Jan 30 2007.
> 
> ...


I'll do my part. when your here next month, we can go down behind me here and get you a bail of hay to chew on. Only $6 and that should last you through the week.  

Good luck Bro.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2006)

I know a training partner you can hit up here in AZ.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow Foreman!  Much respect!    I won't wish you luck because you don't need luck.  You are determined and determination is much better than luck!  Go kick some ass 

Sounds much like my old life I left years ago


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Tobacco: I quit chewing 6 days ago...it's a bitch but I feel great



I did that earlier this year.  It was the hardest thing I ever did in my life.  Stick it out.  It gets better every day.  PM me if you need to talk about it.


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> I did that earlier this year.  It was the hardest thing I ever did in my life.  Stick it out.  It gets better every day.  PM me if you need to talk about it.


I almost broke down about 10x today.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I almost broke down about 10x today.



If you didn't that's good.  For me, it got a lot better after about 14 days.  You feel good about yourself for every day you get through.  I started looking at people that were smoking or chewing and thinking "what a jackass" when I'd been doing the same thing for 15 years.  The real test comes when you hit a trigger and you think you have to have it.  I've failed that test about a hundred times.  This time it's been 2 months and 4 days.  I'd be lying if I didn't admit that it's day to day for me.  This is the longest I've gone in about 5 years.  I chew more gum than anyone alive.


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 23, 2006)

no more steroids either??


----------



## jcote (Aug 23, 2006)

Yanick said:


> 1. I've found that life isn't ALL about being big, or being strong. Sure it can help out, but there is much more to life than sitting around eating fuckin boiled chicken with brown rice and broccoli all day. I've been there before and noticed that life sort of passes right by as you're too scared of gaining a bit of fat to go out to eat/have a drink with your friends.



I whole-heartedly agree with this, although I would have worded it differently. Balance is key, and to go to any extreme, especially if it takes over your life, is bad.  There is such a thing as Too Much of a Good Thing.  I believe I am pretty clean with my diet, but when I don't enjoy eating any longer, I will change my goals.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 23, 2006)

When I quit smoking I got my girlfriend at the time to burn the top of my hand (the one I smoked with). I told her just hold it there until I tell you to take it away. So now I have this scar, a perfect round circle, to remind me of her and how stupid I was to be controled by a substance. Whatever you do make it meaningful to you. Not that you need advice, everyone has their own way of doing everything.


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 23, 2006)

jcote said:


> I whole-heartedly agree with this, although I would have worded it differently. Balance is key, and to go to any extreme, especially if it takes over your life, is bad.  There is such a thing as Too Much of a Good Thing.  I believe I am pretty clean with my diet, but when I don't enjoy eating any longer, I will change my goals.




Who is that in your avatar??


----------



## jcote (Aug 23, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> Who is that in your avatar??



Why, that's me!  Think I'm overtraining?   

Actually, I don't know, but if you look at his face real close,
it looks like Lance Armstrong.


----------



## GFR (Aug 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> If you didn't that's good.  For me, it got a lot better after about 14 days.  You feel good about yourself for every day you get through.*  I started looking at people that were smoking or chewing and thinking "what a jackass" when I'd been doing the same thing for 15 years.*  The real test comes when you hit a trigger and you think you have to have it.  I've failed that test about a hundred times.  This time it's been 2 months and 4 days.  I'd be lying if I didn't admit that it's day to day for me.  This is the longest I've gone in about 5 years.  I chew more gum than anyone alive.


I quit for 3 years and remember the first 3 weeks were very hard. It might be wrong of me to motivate myself by looking down on people around me who use tobacco but I need the motivation for now. Once I get through the first month or two I will make it a point to drop my attitude about others who use tobacco.


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 23, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> no more steroids either??



no answer??  

I mean, I know you have NEVER done steroids...so I guess another question might be....since you are cleaning up your act, you would never even consider other "illegal" substances correct?


----------



## largepkg (Aug 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I was back home last week and seeing all the old friends inspired me to get ripped and quit all my vices. It was sad to hear all the excuses as to why my old crew is fat or addicted to booze and/or tobacco...it reminded me that I once was in good shape, healthy and had no vices at all.
> 
> Here are my goals for Jan 30 2007.
> 
> ...





So you've accepted Jesus Christ as your lord and savior?


----------



## GFR (Aug 23, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> no answer??
> 
> I mean, I know you have NEVER done steroids...so I guess another question might be....since you are cleaning up your act, you would never even consider other "illegal" substances correct?


Tobacco and Alcohol are the #1 killers so I will kick them first....after that I can set new goals.


----------



## GFR (Aug 23, 2006)

largepkg said:


> So you've accepted Jesus Christ as your lord and savior?


No


----------



## largepkg (Aug 23, 2006)

AA requires it


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 23, 2006)

largepkg said:


> So you've accepted Jesus Christ as your lord and savior?



Foreman is God.


----------



## GFR (Aug 23, 2006)

largepkg said:


> AA requires it


 I take the good and ignore the rest


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Tobacco and Alcohol are the #1 killers so I will kick them first....after that I can set new goals.



I'm not sayin juice is a killer, and I'm not putting it in the same category as the others by any means.  I was just curious if YOU were considering it a vice to be dealt with.  Do what you do man...it takes a very strong person to do what you are doing now....

Did something else really hit home besides seein your old buddies??


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> I'm not sayin juice is a killer, and I'm not putting it in the same category as the others by any means.  I was just curious if YOU were considering it a vice to be dealt with.  Do what you do man...it takes a very strong person to do what you are doing now....
> 
> * Did something else really hit home besides seein your old buddies??*



 I wanted to quit for the last year or two. Plus next year is the big 40 so it is motivation for me to clean up my act and try to live past 50. And yes I no longer use any drugs of any kind.

8 days off tobacco


----------



## Phred (Aug 25, 2006)

largepkg said:


> AA requires it


That is incorrect.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 25, 2006)

Wow!  Way to go, Foreman.


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2006)

It's 2 weeks today, no tobacco. Have to say it is still very hard not to have a dip of skoal the first 3-4 days were easy but this lasyt week has been a total bitch.


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 31, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> It's 2 weeks today, no tobacco. Have to say it is still very hard not to have a dip of skoal the first 3-4 days were easy but this lasyt week has been a total bitch.



Be strong man.  You're doing awesome, just keep it up....truly inspirational.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 31, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> It's 2 weeks today, no tobacco. Have to say it is still very hard not to have a dip of skoal the first 3-4 days were easy but this lasyt week has been a total bitch.



Reversi for me.  First 3-4 days are the hardest.  Maybe because I have a wife and kid.  After that, not so bad.................................til I hit a trigger.  Then it's tough.  2 months and counting for me.  This time.

Stay strong.  I feel the pain right along with you.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 31, 2006)

Don't leave that shit behind! If Bush can't quit, there's no reason you need to!


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> Don't leave that shit behind! If Bush can't quit, there's no reason you need to!


*He is so hot!!!!*


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2006)

Three weeks today, still having trouble though. Hope this addiction fades away in the next two or three weeks.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 7, 2006)

You are doing great Foreman. You have a strong mind and body you can do this. 





Stay strong.


----------



## MyK (Sep 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I was back home last week and seeing all the old friends inspired me to get ripped and quit all my vices. It was sad to hear all the excuses as to why my old crew is fat or addicted to booze and/or tobacco...it reminded me that I once was in good shape, healthy and had no vices at all.
> 
> Here are my goals for Jan 30 2007.
> 
> ...



True Story!


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 8, 2006)

GL forman.......

i've kicked everything except cigareeettes. tobacco's a tough one. I'm not so sure why, but maybe cuz it's so widely accepted as ok.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 9, 2006)

What are your plans for the ugliness you possess. that's like a chick with a nice body and the looks of low tide at pebble beach


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2006)

Just remember Foreman, there is no reason to do it.  Any reason you come up with is your subconcious fooling you.


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Just remember Foreman, there is no reason to do it.  Any reason you come up with is your *subconcious* fooling you.


Is that English???


----------



## Double D (Sep 9, 2006)

I dont know that I am more impressed with your no tobacco or you are making posts that arent poking fun. Just kiddin, good luck long road ahead.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 9, 2006)

Pathetic!


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> MMA sucks and Boxing is the greatest sport in the world, I'm also a fucktard who jacks it to the [SIZE=-1]Power Rangers[/SIZE]


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 9, 2006)

^^^^

fuken jokes......lol


----------



## GFR (Sep 14, 2006)

No tobacco for 4 weeks as of today


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Sep 21, 2006)

No tobacco for 5 weeks as of today
Now the hard part, I quit drinking last Sat and plan never to do it again.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Sep 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> No tobacco for 5 weeks as of today
> Now the hard part, I quit drinking last Sat and plan never to do it again.



Good job so far. How are the cravings for tobacco getting, any better?


----------



## GFR (Sep 21, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> Good job so far. How are the cravings for tobacco getting, any better?


They are all gone now, but now I want a beer


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 21, 2006)

To quit tobacco and drinking at the same time has got to be tough. Are you going cold turkey or did you get a patch? Are you going to AA or was that a joke? I think AA sucks as an institution it's too religious and statistics prove that very few people stay away from alcohol indefinitely by using their services. Stay strong.


----------



## GFR (Sep 21, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> To quit tobacco and drinking at the same time has got to be tough. Are you going cold turkey or did you get a patch? Are you going to AA or was that a joke? I think AA sucks as an institution it's too religious and statistics prove that very few people stay away from alcohol indefinitely by using their services. Stay strong.


I quit tobacco cold turkey 5 weeks ago. Now that I have that under controll I have quit drinking ( Last drink was  Sat), that also is  cold turkey.  I wenty to one AA meeting 4 weeks ago, but I wasnt ready to quit the booze yet. Don't think I need any help with this stuff, it's all up to me.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> No tobacco for 5 weeks as of today
> Now the hard part, I quit drinking last Sat and plan never to do it again.


Wow!  Congratulations!


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2006)

Going on 7 weeks  with no tabacco .....the drinking part I have struggled with. I have not had a drink in a week, but feel very motavated now unlike the last few weeks to end this ugly habit.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 4, 2006)

The heck with AA, that will only depress you...
That is a religion in itself, and most of those people there are weak...
I didn't need AA to stop drinking
(and I just went to VEGAS for three days, booze-free)


Stay outside, start running or walking or biking enjoy the air
Once you dry out, and your diet is good...
You won't want to go back to poisoning yourself


Give me a call if you need


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 4, 2006)

"Purify yourself in the waters
of Lake Minnetonka"


----------

